# Choosing the right breed.



## BantamoftheOpera (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello, I'm going to a breeders tomorrow to pick out a new rabbit. I've had rabbits in the past when I was younger, mostly mixed breeds. The breeder we are going to has Holland Lop, Mini Rex, and Netherland Dwarfs. Are there things I need to watch for in these breeds, or personality traits I should know before making a decision tomorrow?


----------



## Mea (Sep 30, 2010)

BantamoftheOpera said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm going to a breeders tomorrow to pick out a new rabbit. I've had rabbits in the past when I was younger, mostly mixed breeds. The breeder we are going to has Holland Lop, Mini Rex, and Netherland Dwarfs. Are there things I need to watch for in these breeds, or personality traits I should know before making a decision tomorrow?




  If this is to be a pet... i would suggest check of the disposition off the bunny... any related rabbits and the herd in general.   Nothing is less fun than an aggressive "pet" bunny.

  If it is for show purposes... i would hope some of our show people would chime in.


----------



## RabbitMage (Sep 30, 2010)

Agreed. A lot of picking the right rabbit is going to depend on what your plans are. If you're looking for a pet, I'd say pick the individual rabbit you get along with best.

If you're getting started in showing and breeding, I honestly wouldn't start with any of those, but would pick Mini Rex out of the three.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 2, 2010)

If you are looking for a pet go with the Lops, Netherland Dwarfs can sometimes be tame but .. sometimes they're really mean! 
I've heard Mini Rexes are pretty sweet ... I would go with the Holland Lops personally.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 3, 2010)

Did you bring a rabbit home?


----------



## BantamoftheOpera (Oct 12, 2010)

We went and pick up two holland lop sisters. I know that females don't get along great together, but the breeder said they were a bonded pair and couldn't be seperated. I have another cage if I notice any agression.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 13, 2010)

BantamoftheOpera said:
			
		

> the breeder said they were a bonded pair and couldn't be seperated.


Hmmm.  Sounds like more of a good marketing strategy more than correct information.  :/

I like Hollands.    They can be real snuggle bugs.  Congratulations!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 14, 2010)

I would also watch the rabbits when they get older. Holland does can be teritorial when they get older and may nip. Some do, some don't as with any rabbit. I've found that females in general tend to be a little nippy.

I would definitely separate the two. It will be better for them. Aside from the fighting that can happen sometimes they will also tend not to share food, so one will generally get more food than the other. Also they may lick eachother and give eachother bald spots. 

That's just me maybe, but rabbits sharing a cage rarely works out.

Congrats on the Hollands. That's what I started with!!

Since you have two I guess your kids won't have to share just one rabbit.


----------

